# Social Meeting?



## Mohammed-Awaad (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi,
Any plans for meeting between members in Abu Dhabi to share ideas and experiences?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The abu dhabi forum just doesnt seem to stay too busy.


----------



## Mohammed-Awaad (Jul 23, 2010)

*Yes*

Yes


----------



## Tercia (Feb 28, 2011)

True...


----------



## dchou1107 (Jan 21, 2011)

Let's set something up, something fun would be cool at a lounge or club. I am
In the beach rotana and looking for something to do on the weekends. My email is /removed


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Post a thread for an event and see how it goes... Seems is best to do it 'online' anyhow then try to do it behind doors with one or two people. People seem to flake so much here for work related or personal reasons. If is an open invitation for drinks on a certain night, might have a better turn out.


----------

